# Rex, son of Ike Vom Teufelshang.



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, I just pick up my baby 2 days ago. He is 8 weeks old. He is the only boy from Ike Vom Teufelshang and Yanna Vom Haus Tyson. He is a very happy boy and has already showed high pray drive. Totally confident in new environments. Randy, thank you so much for breeding such a great puppy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Nice pup. I look forward to watching his progress...and pictures, we need more pictures.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Nice pup. I look forward to watching his progress...and pictures, we need more pictures.


will do.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Wow! Lots of changes already!


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Wow! He looks great!


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Wow! He looks great!


Thanks! He is a super smart boy.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

What are your plans for this guy? How is he at home? I think he’s going to be a stunner when he’s older.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi, little pupper.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Bearshandler said:


> What are your plans for this guy? How is he at home? I think he’s going to be a stunner when he’s older.


So far I train him by myself. Take him to home depot or Lowe’s on a daily basis. But I won’t let anybody pet him. He is doing very good in outside. I plan to take him out for IPO training when he is big enough. Can’t wait to see his performance in the field.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

magicneedle said:


> So far I train him by myself. Take him to home depot or Lowe’s on a daily basis. But I won’t let anybody pet him. He is doing very good in outside. I plan to take him out for IPO training when he is big enough. Can’t wait to see his performance in the field.


I’m sure he’s going to be great.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Bearshandler said:


> I’m sure he’s going to be great.


Thanks! I’ll do my best to have him trained by the best trainer in LA.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

magicneedle said:


> Thanks! I’ll do my best to have him trained by the best trainer in LA.


Who do you plan on working with?


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Bearshandler said:


> Who do you plan on working with?


Nelli Racsko.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Danubius is a very good club and breeder. I'm a fan of the dogs I see from them. You should definitely do pretty good working with them. Did you go the the regional this year?


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I have known her name for a long time but I have never been to her club before cuz my old dog is just a family companion. And now it’s the time to contact her since I got my Rex. I know she breeds high quality dogs and so that why Anne Kent used Nelli’s Mick as the stud dog if my memory is correct.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You guys will be in good hands with her. There’s a good chance we’ll run into each other if I stay in SoCal.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Bearshandler said:


> You guys will be in good hands with her. There’s a good chance we’ll run into each other if I stay in SoCal.


Hope we can meet some day.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

magicneedle said:


> Rex is 13 weeks now.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice looking pup. His eyes have intense focus.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

OP- great looking pup.

Have you already begun training (or observing) with Danubius? I am planning to compete in SchH with a future pup and I'm curious how it goes. They have a great reputation and was wondering if I'd be in over my head, being the newbie that I am. Do you have prior SchH/IPO/IGP experience?


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

chuckd said:


> OP- great looking pup.
> 
> Have you already begun training (or observing) with Danubius? I am planning to compete in SchH with a future pup and I'm curious how it goes. They have a great reputation and was wondering if I'd be in over my head, being the newbie that I am. Do you have prior SchH/IPO/IGP experience?


I’m newbie although raised two GSD in the past. I have not started the training yet. Have no ideas about SchH/IPO. I’ll do my best to raise and train Rex. Randy is very happy with the litter of IKE X Yanna. So I wish Rex can get those titles by the time pass by.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Squidwardp said:


> Nice looking pup. His eyes have intense focus.


Thanks! He is very focused on me when I took him to HD or Lowe’s.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Rex at 3.5 months.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Rex is growing into a handsome fellow!


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

What a stunning dog. His expression is so focused and intelligent.


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

January said:


> What a stunning dog. His expression is so focused and intelligent.


Thanks!


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

chuckd said:


> Rex is growing into a handsome fellow!


He is 73 lbs now. He is a good looking boy.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

He’s deep into that teenage phase.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

magicneedle said:


> So far I train him by myself. Take him to home depot or Lowe’s on a daily basis. But I won’t let anybody pet him. He is doing very good in outside. I plan to take him out for IPO training when he is big enough. Can’t wait to see his performance in the field.


Handsome puppy! Congratulations! Just curious, will you not let anybody pet him because of COVID-19?


----------



## magicneedle (Aug 5, 2008)

Memo182 said:


> Handsome puppy! Congratulations! Just curious, will you not let anybody pet him because of COVID-19?


I don’t let anybody pet my dog just like I won’t be allowed to pet other people’s kid.


----------

